# Wanted: scarpa t2 or t2x size 29



## warmbeer (May 24, 2004)

*I've got a pair of T2's 3 y/o good shape.*

I tried unsucsesfully to have them custom fitted recently & found out that my low volume foot is just too small to fit a 29. Just bought a pair of 27's. Call me if you are interested. Im in Buena Vista. (719)395-6596. -Dave


----------

